# Lancome_Tresor nước hoa dành cho phái đẹp



## bannuochoa (9/7/19)

#Lancome_Tresor
Hương dai dẳng cả ngày, thoang thoảng mùi phấnmột sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những cô nàng trót yêu sự ngọt ngào và bền bỉ.
Không quà nồng nàn nhưng cũng đủ làm say mê lòng người..
Chỉ là sự phản phất nhẹ nhàng nhưng lại đi vào lòng người khi nào lại chẳng ai hay biết...
Hãy đến với LANCOME_TRESON sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những cô nàng trót yêu hương vị ngọt ngào.
Chỉ 180k là bạn đã sở hữu được một mùi hương như ý
*SDT: 0909381228


*


----------

